# Can I Run An Ultegra 6750 Crank With A 6600 Drive Train?



## SERVA (Aug 26, 2009)

HELLO. DOES ANY ONE KNOWS IF THE NEW ULTEGRA 6750 CRANKSET IS COMPATIBLE WITH THE 6600 SHIFTERS AND DERAILLEURS. ALSO, WILL 6600 SHIFTERS WORK WITH 6700 BRAKES? I NEED TO UPGRADE MY BIKE WICH IS SET UP WITH MOSTLY ULTEGRA 6600 EXCEPT FOR BRAKES AND CRANK ( FSA SLK ISIS DRIVE CRAP) SO I NEED TO KNOW IF THE 6700 BITS ARE COMPATIBLE WITH MY CURRENT DRIVE TRAIN. THE THING IS THAT I CANNOT FINDE THE 6650 CRANK ANYMORE ANYWHERE (NOT IN MY SIZE 170MM) I WILL APPRECIATE ANY INFO. THANK YOU ALL.:thumbsup:


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

its compatable


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

6600 cassettes no...


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

a_avery007 said:


> 6600 cassettes no...


I don't understand this answer, there wasn't a question regarding cassettes in the OP's post.

The 6750 crankset will work with all of your existing components and so will the 6700 brakes. I've done it, mixing 6700 gear with 6600/7800 stuff. It all plays together nicely with no issues.


----------



## SERVA (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank You All For The Info. Specially To Davet. Its Great To Have Some Feedback From Someones Previous Experience.


----------

